# ID help needed



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

This guy showed up about a week ago. I have since figured out that it is attached to the bottom of my tank. Any ideas what it is?


----------



## johnmaloney (Sep 6, 2009)

looks like some type of anemone


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

After researching and a lot of help from others I think I have identified it as a Rock Anemone. Does anyone have any experience with these?


----------



## johnmaloney (Sep 6, 2009)

where did the rock come from?

rock nems are easy to keep, photosynthetic and will accept mysis


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

johnmaloney said:


> where did the rock come from?
> 
> rock nems are easy to keep, photosynthetic and will accept mysis


I got the rock it grew near from a wholesaler(don't want to advertise for them) back when I worked in a chain LFS. I wasnt very happy with the rocks at first, i was hoping for a lot higher quality as far as growth goes but I couldnt get close to beating $4/lb for Fiji LR.
I am a little worried if it is photosynthetic since it is on the unlit side of my tank, I had a fixture go out a few days ago and had to move everything around so nothing would die. Will the anemone move if its not getting enough light or will it just sit there and die?? I am wanting to do everything I can to save this guy; I have always wanted an anemone. I will hopefully be upgrading my lights soon if the budget will allow it. So I am wondering what I need to do for now to keep it happy until I can upgrade.


----------



## John7429 (Jun 9, 2009)

mini nem


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey Phil I would keep a eye on it to see how fast it splits they can become a nuisance. A few years ago I had a rock that had two of them on it, inside a few month they where all over the tank and did smother a few SPS' that where just starting to grow but where not tall enough to get pass them.


----------

